# Mount Hard disk

## Flonaldo

Salve, ho appena installato una gentoo su un hard disk scsi ed è filato tutto liscio! Il sistema si è andato a collocare in sda; ora però ho affiancato un altro hard disk (disco contenente dati, probabilmente formattato in ext2) ma gentoo non vuole proprio vedermelo! Insomma, dal bios io lo vedo, è un ide che si è andato a collocare in hda ma se provo a montarlo mi chiede sempre di specificare il tipo di filesystem e nonostante non sia proprio un noob da non mettergli un -t ext2 dopo, l'hard disk continua a non montarsi... NO MEDIUM FOUND! La cosa mi lascia non poco perplesso...avete idee?

----------

## edux

Non è che non hai messo i moduli ext2 nel kernel? O i modili per i dischi ide?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *edux wrote:*   

> Non è che non hai messo i moduli ext2 nel kernel? O i modili per i dischi ide?

 

edo, ovviamente si! li ho messi  :Very Happy:   :Sad: 

----------

## edux

Mah non si sa mai...

Allora posta il comando che dai per montarlo e l'errore che da, che così vediamo...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *edux wrote:*   

> Mah non si sa mai...
> 
> Allora posta il comando che dai per montarlo e l'errore che da, che così vediamo...

 

```

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt/hard/

mount: No medium found
```

Oltretutto un secondo fa stufato della cosa ho anche provato a formattarlo

```
mkreiserfs /dev/hda

[b]Failed to open '/dev/hda': No medium found.[/b]
```

La cosa mi lascia molto perplesso

un lsmod mi dice questo invece

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ext2                   68360  0

ext3                  135816  1

ide_disk               17664  0

scsi_mod              139496  3 sg,sd_mod,libata

```

Quindi dovrebbe esserci tutto...non capisco...  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Mi viene in mente:

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard
```

----------

## codadilupo

giusto per capire, perchè monti l'hd hda, anziche' il volume hda1 ?

Coda

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Mi viene in mente:
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard
> ```
> ...

 

sottoscrivo.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Flonaldo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Mi viene in mente:
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard
> ```
> ...

 

per questo semplicissimo motivo...

```

 mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard/

mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
```

L'hd non è partizionato...... da livecd invece cmq viene correttamente montato  :Sad:  ci sto capendo sempre meno...

----------

## edux

Cosa c'entra se non è partizionato, hda identifica il device a te serve la prima partizione, che dovrebbe essere hda1. Prova un po' a dare un

```
cfdisk /dev/hda
```

----------

## bandreabis

Allora non è formattato!

----------

## Flonaldo

 *edux wrote:*   

> Cosa c'entra se non è partizionato, hda identifica il device a te serve la prima partizione, che dovrebbe essere hda1. Prova un po' a dare un
> 
> ```
> cfdisk /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

okok si...questo lo so! avevo già provato con un cfdisk ma mi da fatal error e non mi fa leggere cmq sull hard disk! Ma io mi domando, se il bios lo vede perchè non dovrebbe vederlo il sistema operativo?? la cosa è bizzarra.

Un altra cosa: non è vero che con il livecd lo vede...era una puttanata! me ne sono accorto dopo  :Sad:  Insomma, sto hard disk lo vede soltanto il bios e non il sistema operativo...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *edux wrote:*   Cosa c'entra se non è partizionato, hda identifica il device a te serve la prima partizione, che dovrebbe essere hda1. Prova un po' a dare un
> 
> ```
> cfdisk /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

Allora non so!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

uhmm.... a questo punto, la prima prova che farei è montare l'hd su un'altra macchina. giusto per capire se il problema è dell'hd o del canale ide sulla scheda madre.

Coda

----------

## Flonaldo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uhmm.... a questo punto, la prima prova che farei è montare l'hd su un'altra macchina. giusto per capire se il problema è dell'hd o del canale ide sulla scheda madre.
> 
> Coda

 

ma infatti, guarda mi sembra molto strano! non sono un guru delle installazioni hardware e quindi l'hard-disk che ho montato potrebbe anche essere montato male a sto punto...ma ciò cmq non spiega il motivo per cui viene visto bene dal bios!

Cmq come non detto, provo a montarlo su un altro pc e vedo cosa succede...  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

ciao!

posta un paio di info:

quando colleghi l'hdd dovrebbe venirti fuori qualcosa in dmesg, posta il risultato.

secondo, posta l'output di 

```
# fdisk -l
```

----------

## skypjack

Mi sembra molto più un problema hardware.

Mi spiego, soprattuto se il tuo pc è un pò datato (e per datato intendo informaticamente, ciò neanche troppo vecchio), sulla scheda madre ci sono quattro "agganci" per cavi ide, ma mentre due (primario e secondario) li puoi usare come sempre, gli altri due dovresti guardarti bene dallo sfruttarli se non sai cosa stai facendo, proprio per problemi di questo tipo. Te lo dice uno che dopo un pomeriggio di incazzature ha aperto un pc, scambiato un cavo e risolto brillantemente un problema per cui era stato chiamato da un "esperto informatico" che si era montato (male) il pc da solo!!

Non scendo troppo in dettagli perchè non è banale e non sono un genio dell'hw quindi non vorrei dirti cavolate!!

Magari, però, è quello, il che spiegherebbe perchè il bios li vede e il SO no, sintomo del prolema suddetto.

Altro consiglio: i ponticelli sono ok, vero?

----------

## codadilupo

se ha un disco sata, la scheda non dovrebbe essere vecchissima. Probabile piu' una certa dose di sfiga  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## skypjack

Oops...

Sorry!!

Dopo tutti i post, mi ero scordato che si parlava di un disco sata!!

Come non detto, fai finta che non abbia parlato, anche perchè il mio discorso non regge più molto essendo relativo a cavi ide.

Pardon...

----------

## codadilupo

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Come non detto, fai finta che non abbia parlato, anche perchè il mio discorso non regge più molto essendo relativo a cavi ide.

 

no, il disco che da problemi è ide, mentre l'os è su sata  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Gitanovic

posteresti un "dmesg | grep hd"   :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> posteresti un "dmesg | grep hd"  

 

Magari...appena ho quel demonio sotto mano un'altra volta vi faccio sapere!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

Ripeto il mio consiglio: appena ce l'hai sotto mano, cacciavite alla mano e controlla la parte hw che tutto sia ok.

Questo, ripeto ancora, mi a molto più di problema hw che sw, davvero.

Senza offesa per chiunque proponga soluzioni sw, spero di sbagliarmi.

----------

